# Compaq deskpro won't boot...



## mykidsdaddy (Aug 27, 2007)

I picked up an old Compaq Desk Pro EN at a yard sale over the weekend...I was told it would boot to DOS, so, I figured I had an old Win98 Boot Disk I would throw in and I would have a comp to give to my daughter so she could just look for a job and get e-mail. I know it's old but $$$$$$ are tight and this was a "bargin" for $25.00... had a decent mouse and keyboard with it too. I have several monitors, she will be set until she can afford a better one.

Problem...It won't go any further than opening the Compaq welcome screen...giving you the option of entering setup = F10 and entering Network service boot = F12, after a tiime-out it defaults, says "starting Windows" then for a milli-second it flashes the Windows screen and bam...it's in DOS! 
I went into setup and checked the boot sequence and it appears to be correct...CD, diskette, hard drive, PnP device.
I am not familiar with DOS commands but I tried typing format at the C prompt and it said bad command or file name. I am probably leaving something out.
I have never owned a Compaq but I seem to remember hearing about a "Compaq specific" boot disk. Anyone know what I can do??? I tried going into setup...boot sequence is correct, CD then diskette then hard drive. Swapped out hard drives 3 times annd it recognized each one, showed each one's capacity. So I know this thing should work. It just has boot issues that are firmware related. 
I don't know where to go from here. Can you help?
Thanks


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG.
Set the bios to boot from the floppy disk first.
Do you have a 98 install Cd?
D/load boot disk from.
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/software_download.htm 
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/install/win9x_install.htm

Boot from the startup floppy disk.
Select to start Without Cd-Rom support.
At the prompt, type 
FDISK
Create DOS Partition
Create Primary DOS Partition
Reboot with Floppy disk still in the drive.
Type.
FORMAT C:
follow the instructions.
When format is done press Ctrl-Alt-Delete and reboot.

When the black screen appears, insert the Windows 98Cd
Select start with Cd-Rom support.
At the prompt, type.
D:
[if your Cd-Rom drive is the letter "D"]
At the prompt, type.
SETUP
The setup should start.
You will need the 25-digit product code.
Select C:\WINDOWS to install the operating system.
If C:\WINDOWS.000 or any other location appears, edit it to read C:\WINDOWS before you continue on.


----------



## mykidsdaddy (Aug 27, 2007)

Thank you VERY much for all the info! I will be trying it out in a few minutes. Again...Thank you!:up:


----------

